# Superdrol PCT



## musclepump (Dec 12, 2005)

Since I'm one of the unfortunate few who get some sides from Nolva, is there another adequate supplement I can use for PCT if I were to use something like 1-AD/4-Derm stack or, preferrably, Superdrol? Is 6-OXO enough? Anyone tried it?


----------



## w00kie (Dec 12, 2005)

You could do something like this...

Pct:
Week 1-2 Rebound XT 75mg a day
Week 3-4 Rebound XT 50mg a day
Week 5 Rebound XT 25mg a day


----------



## w00kie (Dec 12, 2005)

Posted at another site...just fyi incase you haven't seen it....


I have compiled a few commonly asked questions new users ask before getting into superdrol . Please note that this thread is by no means makes you completely knowledgeable. I am not a guru on superdrol and have no hands on experience with this ph so please do not take this as the beacon of knowledge.


I am 18, I have had 4 years plus lifting experience, I feel I???ve reached a plateau and want to use superdrol:
I???ve heard this question over and over and would to prevent all those below 21 who want to use superdrol, or any other ph under the age of 21. This is basically inhibiting your body???s natural production of testosterone. Between the ages of 18 thorough 21, males experience the highest test production. If you feel you want to supplement, I would strongly suggest you look for Test boosters, like tribulus and 6oxo. Please note that this has nothing to do with your lack of so called maturity or the feeling that youngsters are careless. This is scientific and numerous studies have been performed in this regard.

I have just got my superdrol , how do I use it?
The safest way to use superdrol is to keep the dosage low. Start with a low dose and work your way up if you can handle the sides. All over the boards you can find people using superdrol up to high doses of 40mg. I would suggest the following cycle.

Week 1 ??? 10mg
Week 2 ??? 20mg
Week 3 - 20mg

I would personally never recommend over 20mg. 3 week cycles are proven to be safe and effective.

What times of the day do I take superdrol?
SD has a low half life, around 6-10 hours therefore make sure you plan your intake every 6-8 hours.
Different people have different opinions to this question. From what I've seen, the over all consensus is to take the first dose in the morning with an empty stomach with loads of water. 
The next with your preworkout meal with good fats like EFA's , Flax and fish oils, peanut butter. Superdrol takes a heavy toll on your lipid profile. A carb and fat rich meal would somehow help a little bit here. This is my opinion, others differ with it. Preworkout superdrol gives awesome pumps during the workout/weight training routine.

Does superdrol require a PCT?
Like every ph on the block SD needs a PCT.

Give me a sample superdrol PCT.

wk1: 40mg Nolva, 600 6oxo, 3 fenugreek caps, DHEA 200mg
wk2: 40mg Nolva, 600 6oxo, 4 fenugreek caps, DHEA 200mg
wk4: 20mg Nolva, 300 6oxo, 5 fenugreek caps, DHEA 100mg
wk3: 10mg Nolva, 300 6oxo, 6 fenugreek caps, DHEA 100mg

Is 6oxo and Rebound XT good enough by itself for a superdrol PCT, most people say it is enough 
No! By no means is 6oxo or Rebound standalone strong enough to restart the test production in your body. You need a SERM! Period! 

Nolvadex is therefore ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY for an superdrolcycle. Please note its Nolvadex not novedex or nolvedex. Please look for Tamoxifen Citrate. 
You can also use Clomid, some users feel this is good as clomid does a lot of good to your lipid profile.

Sample Clomid PCT

Day 1- 300mg 
Week 1- 100mg
Week 2- 75mg
Week 3- 50mg 

Clomid has worked excellently for me therefore I stop it in 3 weeks. It takes care of any testicular atrophy that may arise on cycle. Please do not use clomid for prolonged periods of time, it is detrimental.
You can look into combo cycles with both Nolva and Clomid in my PCT thread.

If budget permits you can also look into NAC.

Does running milk thistle along side superdrol inhibit gains.
No, silymarin does not inhibit any gains and does not have any chemical significance. It is purely for the liver. Its effect however is best in the preload and pct. 

What are other good supplements I can run along side superdrol to combat side effects?
Red Yeast Rice- A fermented rice product, that is our best fighter against negative sides form AAS concerning cardiovascular damage. Comprised of nine different monacolins, which are naturally occurring substances that help regulate cholesterol levels. Along with sterols, and monounsaturated fatty acids, it packs a strong punch.
Dosage : 1.2g ED

COQ10- Although this is abundant in food sources, I feel it prudent to put on here. Not only does it show to help cardiac function, but it???s also imperative to be used with Red Yeast Rice. Can be used in combination with other cholesterol lowering supplements.

Celery Seed- A powerful anti-oxidant, shown to not only lower blood pressure, but may have cancer fighting properties as well. And there is evidence to show its ability in aiding the liver.

Hawthorne Berry: Also very useful to lower BP and keep it on check. A great on cycle supplement. 
Dosage 1000mg ed on cycle.

Policosanol- A blend of fatty alcohol???s, shows great promise in its use as beneficial to cardiovascular health, to include the maintenance of healthy lipid profiles. There is also some theory to a synergistic affect with EFA???s.
Dosage : 20mg 2x a day

Saw Palmetto: The prostrate is one delicate part of your system that you do not want to affect under any circumstances. 
SP @ 320mg/day

Primaforce ProLiver or Liv52.
Sesathin
These supplements are very necessary ON cycle as well as in the PCT.

I took superdrol, its 2 weeks up, I still don???t see any change. Why?
Well, its not superdrol???s fault, there is some mistake on your part. 
SD will not work if your lipid profile is all haywire. 
Most people underestimate the simple dictum of eating heavy and eating right. Please make sure that your calorics are adjusted to your body weight and height. I do not need to comment on your nutrition, but make sure that you take in 1.7-2g of Protein /lb of body weight.Roughly around week 2.5 through 4 you should start gains of 1lb/day. 
Make sure your carbs and EFA???s are at a maximum
You need to drink @ least 1.5 gallons of water while on superdrol.

My cycle is over, I have to keep my gains, how do I do it.
If you want to keep your gains, make sure you take nolvadex. You will lose a little bloat/size due to water retention. Its good to take creatine and nitrous based compounds or cell volumisers at this point to keep your gains. I have not used CEE, but am looking to do so in the near future.

I had a very satisfying cycle, my pct made me recover fine, I want to get back into another cycle.
Well,this is something I've seen in many people, the temptation to use m1t and superdrol. Sure it does give good results, but you've gotta understand that you have a life apart from bbing. Imho make sure you give a full two month gap between cycles. After all you've got just one liver to use for a lifetime.

I do not know where to get the necessary supplements/ chems for my PCT.
Please do not ask on the forums for sources. I will try to help you through secure mail or pm???s. READ! Most experienced users in their logs mention the brands of nolva they use, if some just had the sense to google them???????????????

What are the important things I should know about Research Chemicals?

15.2 grams of Tamoxifen Citrate equal 10mg of Tamoxifen (nolvadex)
If a research Liquid manufactuer were unaware of this, and they suspend 10mg of Tamoxifen Citrate in 1 ml of solution and claimed a dosage of 10mg of Tamoxifen/ml then it would be underdosed to the tabs.

Of course if they claimed 10mg of Tamoxifen and added 15.2 grams of Tamoxifen citrate then they would be giving the correct dose of then 10mg of Tamox/ml relative to the tabs.

If they say 10mg of Tamoxifen citrate there not lying about the dose, it's jus not as much as the 10mg tabs of nolvadex.

NOLVADEX_ (tamoxifen citrate) Tablets, a nonsteroidal antiestrogen, are for oral administration. NOLVADEX Tablets are available as:

10 mg Tablets. Each tablet contains 15.2 mg of tamoxifen citrate which is equivalent to 10 mg of tamoxifen.

20 mg Tablets. Each tablet contains 30.4 mg of tamoxifen citrate which is equivalent to 20 mg of tamoxifen.

So whatz the math?
0.5ml= 7mg tamoxifen
1.0ml=14mg
1.5ml=21mg
2.0ml=28mg
2.5ml=35mg
3.0ml=42mg
3.5ml=49mg
4.0ml=56mg
4.5ml=63mg
5.0ml=70mg

I am not a doctor and neither do my opinions construe medical advice. These are just my views after using and researching about this product and answering a number of queries from users who were as confused as me when I first started it. 




The superdrol checklist :

Superdrol 10/20/20
RYR 1.2g ed
Milkthistle 1000mg 
Hawthorne Berry 1000mg
CoQ10
Policosinol- 20mg 2x ed

PCT:
SERM :Nolvadex 40/30/20/10
AI :R-Xt or 6oxo
Prostrate:Saw Palmetto 325mg

DHEA 200/200/100/100
Fenugreek
Clomid (optional) 
RYR 1.2g ed
Milkthistle 1000mg 
Hawthorne Berry 1000mg
CoQ10
Policosinol- 20mg 2x ed


----------



## C-Los 21 (Dec 19, 2005)

Excellent info wookie


----------



## Tier (Dec 19, 2005)

Better safe than sorry I guess but that sure does seem like a TON of PCT.

Some of the stuff I've read said definitely keep nolva on hand in case of gyno but RXT is sufficient along with RYR, Milk Thistle, and CoQ10.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 20, 2005)

ya, try clomid if u cant deal with nolva, what sides did u get from nolva tho?


----------

